# Bought a Wi-Fi Nook



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Saturday I took one of my K2 Oberon covers with me to B&N to see how it fits, as Heather mentioned (somewhere either here or on facebook).  I bought it.  One of the salesman had me put their silicone frame on it and then it fit very securely (otherwise the top left leather corner was a bit lose but the Nook doesn't fall out).  I bought a silicone frame for it today.

I already had the Cybook Opus, so I didn't really need this (for library books).  I'm planning to keep it, but I was disappointed in a few things (some of which I noticed when I played with a Nook months ago).  The text is lighter than the Kindle3 and the Cybook (with bold feature turned on). There aren't a lot of sizes of text.  I could use something between extra large and extra extra large.  I'm using the extra large, which is not so large, IMHO.

It's heavy, so I took my Cybook with me to read on the train on the way and back from interview today.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I didn't know how to turn off wi-fi until I asked in a B&N today.  When I click on wi-fi, then wi-fi on Marti network, it asks "forget?" and I don't want it to forget my wireless network at home.  It remembers the one at the B&N near Lincoln Center.  So I found out that when you turn airplane mode on, it turns off the wi-fi.  

If you have a Nook, is this how you turn off the wi-fi?  (There could be another way on the wi-fi/3G model).


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have wi-fi/3g, and I use airplane mode on to shut wi-fi off. From what I could find out, that is the only way to do it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You need to turn Airplane Mode ON to turn off Wi-Fi.

Airplane Mode OFF means it connects to your Wi-Fi.

Seems bass-ackwards to me, but that's the way it is.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> You need to turn Airplane Mode ON to turn off Wi-Fi.
> 
> Airplane Mode OFF means it connects to your Wi-Fi.
> 
> Seems bass-ackwards to me, but that's the way it is.


Thanks. You are right. Nook language is completely different than English.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks. You are right. Nook language is completely different than English.


Yep, like "sideloading" and "softrooting" (a word that I find vaguely creepy).


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, Meemo, I don't understand softrooting either, why don't they just call it hacking?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Yeah, Meemo, I don't understand softrooting either, why don't they just call it hacking?


I thought maybe it was an Android thing, but when I googled it everything I saw came up nook related.


----------

